# Bowhunter class sight?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe the rules state something to the effect that no more than 5 "fixed" pins can be used. I don't know the sight in question, but if the pin is "floating" I would surmise it cannot be considered fixed and therefore would not be legal in the NFAA BHFS/FSL divisions. i.e. a pendulum sight would not be legal per NFAA BHFS/FSL rules, unless you were able to anchor the pin into a fixed position for tournament shooting. You can use a "moveable" sight for the NFAA BHFS/FSL classes, i.e. many use sights like the Sure-Loc Supreme, CJ Ants, etc., for indoors, however, you are not allowed to move the sight or pin once you've started scoring.

Hope any of this helps...............

>>------->


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hot Dot*

Since you can use a light on your BHFS site if it is not in your site window, would a Hot Dot site set for 5 pins be legal. It dosen't project on the target just uses leds as pins. My Hot Dot can be set for Pendulum mode, single pin mode, 3, 5, and 7 dot modes individually.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

If there is no actual "pin" I would interpret it as not being legal in the BHFS division for NFAA sanctioned tournaments. I would suggest contacting your NFAA State Director with your question for clarification though to be sure.

>>----->


----------

